# CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?



## Tim1974 (20. September 2013)

*CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Hallo,

welcher Kühler ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Wahl für ein System mit intel core i7 4770K?
Ich dachte an einen Downblower, wegen der Boardmitkühlung durch den Luftstrom und das geringere Gewicht und niedrigere Bauhöhe. Übertakten möchte ich zumindest innerhalb der Garantiezeit nicht, danach aber eventuell schon.
Gibt es Kühlercharts mit gleicher CPU, gleicher Gehäusekühlung und voller Belastung aller Kerne, an denen man erkennen kann, wie gut die einzelnen Kühler sind?

Ich dachte an:
1) be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1
2) Noctua NH-C12P SE14
3) Noctua NH-L12

Eigentlich tendiere ich zu 2) aber mir gefällt es nicht, daß der einen 3-Pin-Anschluss und anscheinend kein PWM hat. Bei 3) bin ich nicht sicher, ob mir die Kühlleistung reicht und bei 1) bin ich nicht sicher, ob die Befestigung ebenso gut und sicher ist wie bei den Noctuas?!

Kann man in etwa vorhersagen wie die Temperaturen mit der CPU und den Kühlern bei IDLE und bei 100% Load aussehen werden, wenn er im Corsair Carbide 400R mit ein paar Gehäuselüftern montiert ist und die Raumtemperatur bei 25°C liegt?
Wie kühl wäre er daran gemessen mit dem boxed-Kühler?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Wenn Du richtig übertakten möchtest, würde ich eher zu einem Tower-Kühler greifen.

Dazu noch im Case ein Front- und ein Hecklüfter, und fertig .


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*



> Gibt es Kühlercharts mit gleicher CPU


Sind die selben wie bei Sandy/Ivy-Bridge, nur das es bei Haswell wenig ausmacht welchen HighEd Kühler man nimmt, denn die Wärmeübertragung ist bei allen Haswell miserabel, die Tests und unzähligen Threads dazu haben dies bewiesen, und ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (20. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Da reicht eigentlich schon nen Alpenföhn Brocken mit 2 Lüftern
Hab nen I7 4770K@4,2Ghz max 70 grad bei prime 95 
und beim zocken max 55 grad


----------



## HunterChief (20. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Tip: bei den Kollegen von Tomshardware gibt es einen guten Artikel zum Thema 4770k "Haswell-Overclocking für Vorsichtige" ... mit genau dem BQ Shadow Rock top Blower.


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*



HunterChief schrieb:


> Tip: bei den Kollegen von Tomshardware gibt es einen guten Artikel zum Thema 4770k "Haswell-Overclocking für Vorsichtige" ... mit genau dem BQ Shadow Rock top Blower.


Du meinst diesen hier:


Haswell-Overclocking für Vorsichtige: so funktioniert Mehrwert kühl, sicher und ohne Risiko - Einführung und Übersicht
ist recht interessant und locker flockig geschrieben. Wär vielleicht genau das, was der TE sucht... *

@TE:* wie hoch willste denn takten? Wenn OC nicht unbedingt die Prämisse ist, könntest du sonst auch über einen günstigeren Xeon 1230 V3 nachdenken. Jener wäre nicht übertaktbar, ist aber praktisch ein i7-4770 mit etwas weniger Takt und deaktivierter IGP. Hier der Test des Vorgängers:


Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro
 Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Danke, hab den Artikel mal fast ganz gelesen. Mich erschrecken doch die relativ hohen CPU-Temperaturen selbst ohne OC. Ich dachte mit einem leistungsfähigen Topblower-Modell könnte ich beim burnin-Test die Werte auf unter 60°C halten. 
Vielleicht bin ich von meinem i3-2100 (mit boxed-Kühler!) verwöhnt, denn der kommt mit prime95 kaum auf 60°C, bleibt meist knapp drunter und kalt ist es bei mir im Wohnzimmer selten (meist über 24°C).


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Die Sandy-CPUs sind verlötet, Ivy und Haswell benutzen (billige) Wärmeeleitpaste. Das ist auch der Grund für die hohen Temperaturen.

Solange du aber unter ca. 80°C bist, ist das alles kein Problem. Intel gibt die CPUs ja bis ca. 95°C frei (bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob es 93 oder 97 waren...)


----------



## dynastes (21. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Das tjmax liegt bei 105°C, soweit ich weiß. Keine Ahnung allerdings, ob wir denselben Wert meinen ^_^

In jedem Fall ist es nicht schlimm, wenn die CPU in Prime95 bis zu 90°C heiß wird, auch 95°C schaden erstmal nicht. Natürlich ist das nicht alltagstauglich, aber Prime lastet die Haswells ab Version 27.7. per AVX unrealistisch hoch aus, im Normalbetrieb wird man solche Werte niemals erreichen, ganz gleich, was man treibt.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Sandy-CPUs sind verlötet, Ivy und Haswell benutzen (billige) Wärmeeleitpaste. Das ist auch der Grund für die hohen Temperaturen.
> 
> Solange du aber unter ca. 80°C bist, ist das alles kein Problem. Intel gibt die CPUs ja bis ca. 95°C frei (bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob es 93 oder 97 waren...)



Puhh, das sind ja Werte... Ob eine CPU dann noch 10 Jahre hält?
Ich habe noch einen bald 10 Jahre alten Rechner mit P4-Prescott 3,2 GHz CPU, der auch als heißblütig bekannt war, aber auch der ging kaum über 62-65°C, selbst nicht mit dem boxed-Kühler und er läuft noch heute störungsfrei nach bald 10 Jahren fast täglichen Betriebs. Irgendwie erwarte ich das auch wenn ich viel Geld für neue Hardware ausgebe.

Das mit dem verlötet versteh ich nicht so richtig, wenn das besser war, warum macht man es dann bei den Folgegenerationen nicht auch?


----------



## Addi (21. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Das mit dem verlötet versteh ich nicht so richtig, wenn das besser war, warum macht man es dann bei den Folgegenerationen nicht auch?


 
Weil es aufwändig und kostspielig ist. Außerdem laufen die CPU´s so auch noch innerhalb der Spezifikationen , also müssen sie nichts machen.
Finde es aber auch traurig , wenigstens bei den teuren Modellen sollten sie es machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2013)

Ist das bei den neueren Sockel2011-CPUs und den Xeons auch nicht anders?

Irgendwie nimmt mir das jetzt ziemlich den Wind aus den Segeln, wenn ich schon höre, das die Dinger so viel heißer werden als die Sandys.
Hab echt schon überlegt vielleicht einen i7 Quadcore Sockel-2011 zu nehmen, der taktet sogar 100 GHz höher und ist etwa 16 Euro günstiger als der i7 4770k.


----------



## IqpI (22. September 2013)

Die boards sind aber teurer soweit ich weis


----------



## woti88 (29. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Ich kühle meinem i5 4670k mit dem Brocken 2 und bin hochzufrieden!Mit  original Lüfter und im silent einstellung beim CPU Fan im BIOS komme ich  mit Prime 95 gerade mal auf 55 Grad Celsius.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Mit 55°C wäre ich auch zufrieden, ich bin erstaunt, nach dem was ich so las, daß man solch niedrige Temperaturen bei den Haswells und mit Prime95 erreichen kann.


----------



## micsterni14 (29. September 2013)

woti88 schrieb:


> Ich kühle meinem i5 4670k mit dem Brocken 2 und bin hochzufrieden!Mit  original Lüfter und im silent einstellung beim CPU Fan im BIOS komme ich  mit Prime 95 gerade mal auf 55 Grad Celsius.



Das will ich sehen!! Wohnst du im Keller ,oder was?

Kann ich kaum glauben...welchen Modus von Prime nutzt du denn?

Mfg


----------



## maximOS (29. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

lass dich nicht in die irre führen, kauf dir einen vernünftigen cpu kühler und du wirst keine unrealistisch hohen temperaturen sehen. nehmen wir mal an du taktest auf 4.4ghz und du hast 70° C unter voll last ( prime 95 ); selbst dann, wäre ich höchst zufrieden! dazu passenden tower mit passenden lüftern und die sache ist gebongt!


----------



## Tim1974 (30. September 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Wenn ich doch intel nehme, dann wohl ein i5-3570, ist zwar auch ein Ivy und kein Sandy mehr, aber die Ivys sollten doch erheblich kühler bleiben als die Haswells, oder nimmt sich das nichts?
Wird der mit einem Noctua NH C12P SE14 bei prime95 ohne OC unter 65°C bleiben, auch bei ca. 27°C Raumtemperatur, aber in gut durchlüftetem Gehäuse?


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch intel nehme, dann wohl ein i5-3570, ist zwar auch ein Ivy und kein Sandy mehr, aber die Ivys sollten doch erheblich kühler bleiben als die Haswells, oder nimmt sich das nichts?
> Wird der mit einem Noctua NH C12P SE14 bei prime95 ohne OC unter 65°C bleiben, auch bei ca. 27°C Raumtemperatur, aber in gut durchlüftetem Gehäuse?


 
Die Haswells werden auf jeden Fall deutlich wärmer, als die Ivys.
Ohne OC sollte der NH C12P SE14 es noch packen, den Haswell unter die 65 Grad zu halten, den Ivy auf jeden Fall.

Voraussetzung ist aber, Du hast ein wirklich gutes belüftetes Case.


----------



## MatzeLP (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

@rako81sna WLP vs. Verlötet
Genaues kann dir nur Intel verraten, aber WLP ist billiger und ich glaube, dass auch die Umstellung auf die 22nm-Technologie "Schuld" daran hat, dass in den Ivy-Bridge und Haswells WLP verwendet wird. Es gibt Berichte, bei denen die CPU geköpft wurde und die WLP ersetzt worden ist, dadurch sollen abgeblich Temperatursenkugen zwischen 5-10 Grad möglich gewesen sein.


----------



## Mohrian (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 4770K?*

Also ich habe den HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) und kann Ihn nur empfehlen, ich hör gar nichts von dem auch beim Spielen.


----------

